# davfs -> bräuchte hilfe...

## return13

Versuch grad mit davfs auf mein gmx Konto zuzugreifen. Hab dazu davfs installiert und versuchs es mittels

```

mount -t davfs http://mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt/gmx/ -o username=XYZ@gmx.de,password=XYZ

mount: unknown filesystem type 'davfs'

```

und nach forschem im forum:

```

mount.davfs http://mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt/gmx/ -o username=XYZ@gmx.de,password=XYZ,uid=100,gid=100

Unknown suboption username=XYZ@gmx.de

```

Jetzt die frage was ich genau falsch mach?

----------

## toskala

haste das ding im kernel eingebaut? is ja nun ein kernel driver

----------

## rojaro

Hi,

ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von davfs (ich nehme mal an damit kann man WebDAV shares ins Filesystem mounten), aber vielleicht funktioniert ja folgender Befehl:

```
mount.davfs http://mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt/gmx/ -o username="XYZ@gmx.de",password=XYZ,uid=100,gid=100
```

Ich nehme mal an das der sich da am "@" im username stört. Ansonsten würd ich noch probieren statt der eMail-Adresse die Kundennummer als username zu verwenden die man von GMX bekommt.

----------

## return13

der Kerneltreiber war bereits geladen...

und auch wenn ich die übergabeparameter fürn usernamen änder ist der Fehler der selbe...

----------

## andix

Schick uns doch einmal 

```
cat /proc/filesystems
```

Da werden alle Dateisysteme die der Kernel unterstützt angezeit. Wenn "davfs" dort drinnensteht weiß ich leider nicht mehr weiter...

----------

## return13

jup ist drin...

```

nodev   sysfs

nodev   rootfs

nodev   bdev

nodev   proc

nodev   sockfs

nodev   binfmt_misc

nodev   usbfs

nodev   pipefs

nodev   futexfs

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   eventpollfs

nodev   devpts

        ext3

        ext2

nodev   ramfs

nodev   coda

nodev   sockfs

nodev   binfmt_misc

nodev   usbfs

nodev   pipefs

nodev   futexfs

nodev   tmpfs

nodev   eventpollfs

nodev   devpts

        ext3

        ext2

nodev   ramfs

nodev   coda

        msdos

        vfat

        iso9660

nodev   nfs

nodev   nfsd

        ntfs

nodev   autofs

        udf

nodev   mqueue

nodev   oprofilefs

nodev   rpc_pipefs

```

----------

## toskala

 *rojaro wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> ich hab zwar keine Ahnung von davfs (ich nehme mal an damit kann man WebDAV shares ins Filesystem mounten), aber vielleicht funktioniert ja folgender Befehl:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

quote doch mal das @ mit \@ oder ersetz das  foo@gmx.de durch deine gmx kundennummer

----------

## andix

 *return13 wrote:*   

> jup ist drin...

 

Meinst du damit dass du es in der Liste gefunden hast? Ich nämlich nicht - Hast du nur einen Teil der Liste gepostet oder dich verschaut?

----------

## return13

mit ist drin meint ich coda, denn das musste ich ja in den kernel kompilieren um davfs überhaupt benutzen zu können

----------

## Wolle

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Versuch grad mit davfs auf mein gmx Konto zuzugreifen. Hab dazu davfs installiert und versuchs es mittels
> 
> ```
> 
> mount -t davfs http://mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt/gmx/ -o username=XYZ@gmx.de,password=XYZ
> ...

 

davfs legt das Programm zum Mounten in /usr/sbin/mount.davfs ab. 'mount' erwartet ihn in /sbin. Wenn es kein /sbin/mount.davfs gibt, hilft ein Link:

```
ln -s /usr/sbin/mount.davfs /sbin/mount.davfs
```

 *return13 wrote:*   

> und nach forschem im forum:
> 
> ```
> 
> mount.davfs http://mediacenter.gmx.net /mnt/gmx/ -o username=XYZ@gmx.de,password=XYZ,uid=100,gid=100
> ...

 

Das hat bei mir rumgezickt. Gut funktioniert hat die Anleitung im README (Punkt 4 MOUNTING):

gzip -dc /usr/share/doc/davfs2-0.2.4/README.gz | less

Der Eintrag in der ~/.davfs2/secrets lautet für GMX:

http://mediacenter.gmx.net     <kundennummer>            <passwort>

----------

## misterjack

 *Wolle wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Das hat bei mir rumgezickt. Gut funktioniert hat die Anleitung im README (Punkt 4 MOUNTING):
> 
> gzip -dc /usr/share/doc/davfs2-0.2.4/README.gz | less
> ...

 

zless /usr/share/doc/davfs2-0.2.4/README.gz is doch wesentlich einfacher  :Wink: 

----------

## firefly

oder einfach nur less  :Wink: 

gruß

firefly

----------

## Wolle

 *misterjack wrote:*   

> zless /usr/share/doc/davfs2-0.2.4/README.gz is doch wesentlich einfacher 

 

 *firefly wrote:*   

> oder einfach nur less 

 

Ihr habt ja recht. Als ich 'less' kennengelernt habe (1994), ging das noch nicht oder diese Funktion ist an mir vorbeigegangen.

Sowas habe ich öfters - ich bitte um Nachsicht  :Smile: 

----------

## return13

Okay, nach kernelupdate hab ichs jetzt soweit das es läuft - nur krieg ichs nicht hin wies in der README steht

er mountet zwar, nur fragt er mich jedesmal nach usernamen und nachm Passwort...

hab alles gemacht wies in der README steht

 *README wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 4 MOUNTING
> 
> ==========
> ...

 

----------

## Wolle

 *return13 wrote:*   

> Okay, nach kernelupdate hab ichs jetzt soweit das es läuft - nur krieg ichs nicht hin wies in der README steht
> 
> er mountet zwar, nur fragt er mich jedesmal nach usernamen und nachm Passwort...

 

Die Rechte der ~/.davfs2/secrets müssen stimmen. Und ganz wichtig ist, dass die Angabe des Servers in der /etc/fstab mit dem in der ~/.davfs2/secrets übereinstimmt - und zwar exakt!

Also etwa so:

```
srv01 wolle # ls -l .davfs2

total 4

-rw-------  1 wolle users 1333 Aug 10 18:09 secrets

srv01 wolle # grep media /etc/fstab

http://mediacenter.gmx.net /home/wolle/dav davfs noauto,user 0 0

```

----------

